# Advice needed please.



## Baws (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 22 month old GSD and I'm just starting to switch to raw feeding. I was actually at the dog park and I asked a GSD owner what he feeds his dog, he said he feeds her 3 lbs of raw meat everyday.

I began searching around and I read the FAQ's and other websites comments. 

So anyway, I followed this website http://www.raw4dogs.com/calculate.htm .
Last time I weighed Rocky he was 67 lbs, compared to all the other GSDs at the park he's the skinniest. Now I'm looking to get him to gain some weight so I would have to feed him about 3 lbs raw meat everyday?

Also, I got him ground beef today, it's $3/lb but I need to make sure I'm doing this right. Of course, I put 2 lbs in front of him after the dog park today and he ate all of it in 58 seconds I was actually recording, lol.

I noticed that people are using variety of food, I found all the raw meat he is allowed to eat such as chicken breast/liver...etc but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to maybe, give him 2 pounds ground beef Maybe in morning then give him something different at night? And how often should I change his meal?

Now usually he'll eat everything I give him, I was free feeding blue buffalo wilderness chicken recipe adult where sometimes I mix rice/cooked chicken or any left overs. So this is new and I wanted to make sure I stay on the right path. 

Right now after I fed him the 1.5 lbs ground beef, I feel like he wants to eat more. So I was debating if I should go get him more or just wait till the morning tomorrow. He already ate his kibbles in the morning today with rice, then we went on a walk and I gave him milk with 3 eggs. Then we went to the park 2 hours after.

Thanks so much, I know it's a long post but I tried to include some info, hopefully I get some help!


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

You need to study more, because he should be getting bones or some form of calcium with each meal. 
Dogs will always want to eat more


----------



## Baws (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention that, I remember being told bones aren't good but I understand now that uncooked bones are fine.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't be surprised if the ground beef comes out pretty loose...
Common Raw Feeding Mistakes That Can Be Harmful to Your Pet

Bone And Food Values For Raw Feeding Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Please study more before tossing raw to your dog. If done improperly, it's better to feed a high quality kibble. 
Good luck!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

There is a healthy way to feed partial raw until you are more familiar with what to feed for a complete raw diet. 

The Honest Kitchen "Base Mixes" provide all of the vitamins and minerals and you mix in your own meat!

Honest Kitchen is the ONLY pet foods that use Human ingredients (many organic) and the only pet food company that the FDA will legally allow to use the words "HUMAN GRADE" on their packaging and advertising! The people that make this food actually taste every batch!

It is a dehydrated food that you re-hydrate with water and mix in ground turkey, ground chicken or ground chuck (hamburger has too much fat).

There are 3 base mixes to choose from:
*PREFERENCE (non grain)*: Sweet potatoes, peas, cabbage, organic coconut, apples, spinach, pumpkin, bananas, celery, organic kelp, honey, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, thiamine mononitrate.
*
KINDLY (non grain) *: Dehydrated carrots, organic flaxseed, dehydrated parsnips, dehydrated peas, dehydrated celery, dried organic coconut, dehydrated pumpkin, dehydrated chard, dehydrated organic kelp, dried marjoram, dried garlic, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, thiamine mononitrate.
*
HALE (whole grains)*: Organic oats, organic millet, organic flaxseed, organic buckwheat, dehydrated carrots, dehydrated peas, dried apples, dehydrated sweet potatoes, dehydrated chard, organic quinoa, dried parsley, dehydrated green beans, organic chia seeds, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, thiamine mononitrate.

This would be a great start for you without the worry of "Am I doing this right?" and give you time to come up with a plan! 

Read about HK here: All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen
Find a store here (usually sold at doggie boutiques): Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen

Click on the "Help Center" tab to determine how much to feed.

This mix seems pricey for a 10 pound box, but remember.....it's dehydrated.

Little hint: Add more water to the dehydrated mix than the recipe calls for and let it set for at least 5-10 minutes to allow it to re-hydrate.

Feel free to pm me if you need specifics answered and research, research, research!:laugh:

Moms


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Research more, simply giving him ground beef is not enough. As a treat, it won't hurt but it can't be a meal on a regular basis as it's incomplete. You do need meat, bones, and organs all measured out properly. Most people start with chicken or turkey as it's easy to digest and the bones are soft

I feed pre-ground so all the meat, bones, and organs are all ground together and it looks like ground beef. Super easy and all I do is measure the proper amounts into Ziploc bags, freeze, then thaw before serving. I have a GSD & poodle so bones were a concern to me as obviously my poodle can't handle the big bones like my GSD could so having it ground is easiest for both. They still get rec bones like turkey & chicken necks, marrow bones, knuckle bones, etc and my GSD has some chicken frames in the freezer for him.

If you're looking to go half RAW/kibble then you can probably get by with buying a prepared mix, it's easy. Most pet stores will sell them, some brands are better than others and price points will vary.


----------



## Baws (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, currently looking to find a balanced meal that includes bones and meat.

I noticed lots of people choose chicken in the beginning so I'm researching more about that.

As much as I searched, I couldn't find an example of what one meal looks like. I'm just not sure if I should be feeding the same meal the same day or its different everyday? I'm a 19 y/o college student and I'm not really into cooking that much, I barely care about what I eat but I really want to make sure I'm doing it properly for Rocky! 

Thanks


----------



## Baws (Sep 22, 2013)

"50% RMB 45% MM and 5% OM" so Is this per week or per meal?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...barf-diet.html#/forumsite/20533/topics/146156


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Baws said:


> "50% RMB 45% MM and 5% OM" so Is this per week or per meal?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...barf-diet.html#/forumsite/20533/topics/146156


Per meal.


----------



## Baws (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay well I gave him some chicken drumsticks, beef neckbone, and beef liver. He ate them all except the neck bone he didn't eat the bones.

I was thinking I would feed him chicken quarters for the next week, then give him liver again and boneless meal.


----------

